# Plague Bearer



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Greetings from Dark Strategies,

Posting a quick sketch I did for a Plague Standard Bearer. Started to do a color study, also attached...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks to much like a human. Plus Plauge Bearers have one eye and a big horn growing out there forehead.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Disgusting yet awesome..


----------



## nabzy (Feb 12, 2010)

like it .well i say like it but must remember its basically a big bag of pus and botchulism.(unleash the snot dogs)


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Pretty good, but as said above you need to go more into the whole Nurgle side of things.


----------



## robot-waffle (Apr 9, 2010)

what must i say? 

eww! but awesome!


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

Vali ThunderAxe said:


> Pretty good, but as said above you need to go more into the whole Nurgle side of things.


Dark Strategies this looks really good :clapping::victory:


----------



## Eliphas The Inheritor (Dec 29, 2010)

awesome


----------

